# Waterside by Spinnaker



## bruin1 (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the building #' s of the units in the back of the complex that overlook the lagoon. We are owners but I don't have a map of the complex.
Thank-you


----------



## wrkirt (Jun 12, 2009)

*Waterside*

According to the site master plan, blding 1, 4 and 5 back to the big lagoon. Blding 1 is on the far side of the lagoon with the new heated pool, blding 4 is on the activity center side and closest to Shipyard, ie, north and blding 5 is just south of blding 4. We have stayed in blding 5, top floor and enjoyed the rear views.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 12, 2009)

You can look at the Waterside map here on TUG. Go to the TUG Resort Databases (on the red bar at the top of this page) and log in. Then choose "Search Resorts" and find Waterside in the Southeast section. Finally, click on "Resort Images" and click on the map to enlarge it.


----------



## bruin1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank-you for the info!
Mary Ann


----------

